# Pompano fishing on 3-28



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm getting a late start but the truck is loaded, and I'm fixing to be headed that way. I'll give an update in 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck, hope there are some good ones today.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I fished for two hours this morning with peeled shrimp and didn't catch anything. Current was fairly strong.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lines are all out now 11:45. I saw someone down the beach, reel in a black drum while I was getting set up.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

We need an update...... hope your catching so many you cant give us an update till you get home.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my first one at 1:00. That's been my only bite so far. It was 15".


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice fish. High tides at 208 so it should only get better. Are you at Pensacola beach, or Perdido?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! Jason will love this picture


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Hay Jason. Come ear man.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I just caught my second pompano 14 1/2". Also caught a 33"red and just lost a pomp at the beach. I'm at Perdido.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a 17"pomp.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

That's a lot bigger than the one I caught this morning!
doesn't count till next week though:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tearing them up. Niceeee


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Final tally was 3 pomps, 1 bull red, and 1 bluefish. Lost 1 pomp at the beach. I didn't see Fred today, I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Sooo nice to have a good day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Achim2 said:


> Nice! Jason will love this picture


Yeah, I normally make sure my feet are out of the picture, but today I figured why not ! Lol


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job on the pomps they will make a .... /dinner for sure.They aint croppy but ya got to do what ya know. Oh ya I know where they are I just need to know what time.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great job Grouper King! Got off tomorrow, hopefully have your luck.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch there GROUPERKING! I will be starting in a few weeks, can't wait to get there.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Final tally was 3 pomps, 1 bull red, and 1 bluefish. Lost 1 pomp at the beach. I didn't see Fred today, I don't know what's up with that.
> View attachment 713706


Look at those rain pitmarks in the sand. 

Nice fish!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice catch !
Hopefully I can get down that way before too long.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice day for you. I like the near real time report.


----------

